# Insurance nightmare!!



## rowley (Jul 15, 2006)

Can some one please help, i want to buy a gts-t and have found a relly nice one but the problem is insurance! The car has been seriously upgraded by Abbey Motors. I'm 29, no convictions full no claims but the best quote is £1350! HELP!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Give "A PLAN" a call mate,there the best.

08450 711234


----------



## rowley (Jul 15, 2006)

Cheers Treg, just wondering do i have to declare *every* mod?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

its advisable to declare as much as you can

i currently pay £880 with A plan on a 33 GTR and i'm only 28, so they should be able to help you

mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> its advisable to declare as much as you can
> 
> i currently pay £880 with A plan on a 33 GTR and i'm only 28, so they should be able to help you
> 
> mook



What sort of spec is your car Mook?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

abbey stage 1

exhaust, filters, 1 bar boost, after market wheels, and a few other small mods (vspec shocks, trust springs etc)

329 bhp at the hubs on dynapack

mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> abbey stage 1
> 
> exhaust, filters, 1 bar boost, after market wheels, and a few other small mods (vspec shocks, trust springs etc)
> 
> ...



Im 30.

1.2 Bar boost
Gtss Turbos
Exhaust,filters,wheels.

£955


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

they rock don't they


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> they rock don't they




 :clap: Yes mate


----------

